# Contribuições brasileiras (americanas) ao PT-PT



## Guigo

Bateu-me um curiosidade, depois de acompanhar um tópico alhures, onde foi dito que _maracujá_ é palavra (não sei se a fruta ) de uso corrente em Portugal.

Será que outras palavras, originárias do Brasil (ameríndias ou africanas ou de outra origem) são também de uso corrente em terras lusitanas, tais como: guri, perereca (anfíbio), bunda, nhenhenhém, calombo, mate (infusão), guaraná, restinga, mico, pirão, mirim, sabiá, cumbuca, bacurau, paçoca, bamba, caçamba, etc?

O "americanas" do título, refere-se a palavras das 3 Américas que, muito certamente, se chegaram a Portugal, o fizeram via o Brasil, como: abacate, cacau, sapoti, poncho, otário, puma, chimarrão, etc.


----------



## almufadado

Os nomes das coisas em geral são directamente importadas, ao mesmo nivel das importações das coisas em si:
Frutos :
Papaia, Pera rocha, Maracujá (foi trazido do Brasil para a Madeira onde hoje é cultivado), goiaba, ....

Produtos :
Goiabada, feijão preto e outras variedades, picanha, maminha, pau-brasil, pau-preto (também de Africa), madeiras exóticas,...
Havaianas (chinelos "rascas" passaram a "havaianas" (marca) chiques e caras, antes chinelos de dedo)
Fio dental (passou dos dentes às bundas das senhoras)

Calão:
Bicha ("fila" em português);
Tchau ("olá", "adeus" em italiano);
Dar bandeira (fazer estrilho, dar nas vistas);
Bacano (de Angola com a variante "bacana" no feminino, no sentido de  "cara" que variou para "fixe", "legal" (bom));
Cara (caiu rapidamente em desuso pela confusão com caro/cara que quer dizer "expensive"
Cara-de-pau (uso entre as mulheres, raro e dependente da novela)

Trato:
Você (a substituição normal do "tu" teve impacto desde a "Gabriela cravo e canela"). Exemplo "Você vem ?" (Em vez de "Vens ?")

As novelas Brasileiras têm um influência extrema na sociedade portuguesa (9 a 10 novelas dia!!!) seja no linguarejo (linguarar) seja nos comportamentos.
As personagens mais características/particulares/ostensivas deixam mais marcas, seja branco, preto ou inclusive deficiente (um personagem que deu que falar, literalmente ). O você entrou no léxico normal e corrente, e os "ricos" tomaram a forma de trato ao extremo que até tratam os filhos por você. "Você" antes era um tratamento distante e reverencial). Já os brasileiros que andam por aqui fazem um esforço enorme para não tratarem os amigos por você (excepto em Cascais em que estão em "casa").

Agora vocês vão dizer ... ele é _"noveleiro" .... _faço questão de ver a novela que_ "dá que falar"_ ... 1 a cada 30 episódios .

O "r" no fim dos verbos por vezes cai...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

almufadado said:


> (excepto em Cascais em que estão em "casa")


Almufadado, fiquei curioso com o pequeno trecho acima. Por que, em Cascais, esse fenômeno existe? Já tinha ouvido falar das "tias de Cascais". É delas que você está falando? Sobre elas, ver aqui:





> As “tias de Cascais” são mulheres acima dos 35 anos, classe média alta, com instrução universitária, casadas e que vivem em Cascais. Quase todas com os cabelos pintados de loiro, usando roupas de grife onde a preferência são os tons como rosa bebê e verde claro, sempre com sapatos e bolsa combinando. Andam em sedãs ou jipes sofisticados, quase sempre falando ao celular ao mesmo tempo, sempre em duplas ou grupinhos de quatro e são vistas pela maioria das pessoas como ociosas cultas, cuja vida divide-se entre cuidar do marido e da família e fazer compras, ser voluntária e freqüentar o CCB (que fica razoavelmente perto de Cascais) à tarde, para matar o tempo. São conhecidas também pela admiração, nem sempre discreta, que demonstram pelos brasileiros de corpo sarado que trabalham em Cascais como garçons...


----------



## almufadado

Dom Casmurro said:


> Almufadado, fiquei curioso com o pequeno trecho acima. Por que, em Cascais, esse fenômeno existe? Já tinha ouvido falar das "tias de Cascais". É delas que você está falando? Sobre elas, ver aqui:



Por analogia de localidades, "Cascais" é o "Recreio" do Rio de Janeiro.

Por deferência, antes da revolução de 1974, o tratamento era de "você". 
Depois da revolução o "tu" venceu .
Cascais é o reduto dos "ricos e poderosos", o sitio _in_, em que todos ainda se tratam por você. 

O "tu" em Portugal encera em si familiaridade, ao contrário do "tu" de certa zonas do Brasil que pode ir do agressivo ao ofensivo. O inverso aplica-se o "você", sendo no Brasil comum e incluindo familiaridade, e em Portugal distância ou deferência (respeito). 

O estranho em Portugal é por exemplo pais e filhos tratarem-se por "você", comum na região de Cascais.

As "Tias de Cascais" são as mulheres que falam com um sotaque particular (acentuando as vogais de forma sistemática excepto se a palavra se iniciar por uma), e por estereotipo dirigem-se ao outros de forma sobranceira (com ares de superioridade). "As "rííícas" trátãam-se assííím".
O estereotipo surge com o advento dos "novos-ricos" que para se integrarem imitam esses estereótipos, e pela ridicularização que dai adviu (surgiu) em programas de televisão cómicos.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

almufadado said:


> Por analogia de localidades, "Cascais" é o "Recreio" do Rio de Janeiro.


Talvez a melhor analogia seja com a Barra da Tijuca, e não tanto com o Recreio dos Bandeirantes como você sugere, muito embora o Recreio seja uma extensão territorial da Barra. Temos uma expressão para qualificar as "tias de Cascais" que por aqui proliferam: "emergentes da Barra" - cuja maior expoente é uma senhora de nome Vera Loyola.


----------



## coolbrowne

*almufadado* e *Dom Casmurro*:

Obrigado por esta deliciosa digressão, cavalheiros. Permitam-me sugerir uma (pálida, admito) contrapartida americana às _Tias de Cascais_, for your dining and dancing enjoyment, so to speak:
The Real Housewives of Orange County​E seu precursor em ficção:
Desperate Housewives​Outra vez, obrigado


----------



## almufadado

Agora me lembrei de uma gira:

Enquanto no Brasil, eu falei com o cara pois não encontravamos um certa coisa, e eu falei assim, mais acelerado :
"- Tu é que tens ai "aquela coisa" !
Ao que ele me respondeu "- Ei, cara você tá me tuando !?!?! Ó _Portugueis_ tu não fala grosso comigo, não, vê lá no que *tu* te mete !"
"- ....!!!!" - pensei que tivesse alguma relação com o verbo francês "Tuer" (matar), um galicismo ... 
Mais calmos eu perguntei e ele explicou que para ele era ofensivo, não o estava a tratar com respeito.

Tudo isto para adicionar o *"xingar/xingando". *

Em geral dizemos "*estás a gozar comigo*", "*a fazer troça*".
Como "asneirar" não pega porque asneira, tanto pode ser um palavrão (um xingamento!?!) ou ser uma coisa errada, um _lapsus linguae, _e ofender é demasiado coloquial/informal, sempre se vai usando.

*O gerúndio* (re)entrou definitivamente no léxico corrente.
Já havia expressões comuns com "-Vou andando !" sempre e só em verbos que impliquem inicio de movimento/acção, como substituição do presente do indicativo.

Os 
"-Estou a chegar !" 
"-Estou a fazer !
"-Estou a pagar "

foram substituido pelo 
"-Estou chegando !".

Está _funcionando_ porque os relógios dos Portugueses também só teem _um ponteiro_.


----------



## almufadado

"Pinocar" é do Brasil ou de Portugal ?


----------



## Márcio Osório

"Pinocar" consta no Houaiss. Parece-me que a esmagadora (porém sorridente) maioria dos portugueses empregam esse termo. Eu já ouvi "pirocar" aqui no Brasil, com o mesmo sentido.

Até logo.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

almufadado said:


> "- Ei, cara você tá me tuando !?!?!


Ouviste mal.  O que eles disseram é: "Você está me zoando?" "Zoar" é gíria mais ou menos recente. É o mesmo que "gozar", no sentido de zombar, fazer troça.


----------



## MOC

O gerúndio e o tratamento por você não reentraram em Portugal porque nunca chegaram a sair. No caso do você apenas a forma/contexto de utilização é diferente. Conheço várias pessoas que tratam os pais por você (vindo de vossa mercê).

No alentejo (pelo menos no baixo, mas possivelmente noutras zonas também), o gerúndio foi, é e será utilizado naturalmente. EX: Aí, comum é dizer "estar fazendo" e nunca "estar a fazer".


----------



## Vanda

Ah, valeu Casmurro! Fiquei pensando o que poderia ser o tal tuando na boca dum carioca, mesmo porque não ligamos para essa diferença do tu ao ponto do cara ficar bravo. Agora, zoando, com certeza, se ele tiver concluído que estavam zoando com ele.


----------



## MOC

Dom Casmurro said:


> Talvez a melhor analogia seja com a Barra da Tijuca, e não tanto com o Recreio dos Bandeirantes como você sugere, muito embora o Recreio seja uma extensão territorial da Barra. Temos uma expressão para qualificar as "tias de Cascais" que por aqui proliferam: "emergentes da Barra" - cuja maior expoente é uma senhora de nome Vera Loyola.


 
Dom Casmurro, cumprimente a Vera Loyola de Portugal:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lili_Caneças


----------



## almufadado

Dom Casmurro said:


> Ouviste mal.  O que eles disseram é: "Você está me zoando?" "Zoar" é gíria mais ou menos recente. É o mesmo que "gozar", no sentido de zombar, fazer troça.



Não, cara ouvi legal, foi mesmo "Tuar" , o mesmo que "a tratar por tu". Os pais do cara eram Portugueses e ele tratava a mãe por "Senhora minha mãe". Ele é que me estava zoando, isso sim !

O "vossa mercê", diminuito de "estar/ficar à vossa mercê/à sua disposição", que virou "você", era o tratamento de deferência para "a vossa senhoria". No contexto histórico da monárquia só os nobres podiam ser donos de terras, por foral/comissão do rei, logo eram todos senhorios (arrendatários), e todos os subitos do rei tinham de estar à sua disposição de vida ou morte logo à sua completa e mortal mercê.



MOC said:


> O gerúndio e o tratamento por você não reentraram em Portugal porque nunca chegaram a sair.



É óbvio !  A minha questão era da maior ou menor generalização do uso, da substituição do presente pelo gerúndio.

Tive um "patrão" que dizia - "Não quero ouvir dizer que *estás a fazer *! Quero ouvir dizer que está feito !"


----------



## almufadado

Candonga _s. f._ Contrabando, mercado paralelo, negócio sujo ou pouco claro. 

No Espanhol também existe Candonga (n.) com esta miríade de significados : 
adulación, buscona, camelo, carocas, chipichusca, chirlata, coima, cualquiera, daifa, enlabio, esquinera, fulana, golfa, gorrona, halago, iza, lea, lisonja, lumi, meretriz, pamema, pécora, pelleja, pellejo, perica, piba, picúa, prostituta, pupila, puta, rabiza, tirona, zorrupia, alegrona  (latinoamericano), furcia  (informal), pelandusca  (informal), ramera  (informal), zorra  (informal)

Berimbau - instrumento musical tocado com a boca, com suposta origem em Africa.


----------



## Guigo

Estava pensando, outro dia mesmo, se a culinária brasileira (não apenas feijoada e churrasco) já chegou à Portugal - seria uma retibuição pelos excelentes pratos e acepipes que aqui têm chegado, ao longo destes 500 anos.

Falo de coisas assim:
canjica
moqueca
barreado
acarajé
bobó de camarão
maniçoba
tacacá
tutu à mineira
viradinho paulista
pé-de-moleque
quentão
leite de onça
sanduíche bauru
aipim frito

Obs 1: caipirinha não vale, pois até em Paris a gente encontra... 
Obs 2: o berimbau que eu conheço se toca com uma vareta ou haste e uma moeda.


----------



## almufadado

Influência na culinária :

Manga (fruta, mousse de,  ) 
Mamão (fruta, doce de)
Maminha (Peça de carne, Parte do vaca)
Picanha (Peça de carne, Parte do vaca, "falsificação" corrente para aumentar o preço)
Currasquinho (mistura de carnes e enchidos grelhados)


Importado dos shoppings Brasileiros :
Praça da alimentação (antes Zona/Área/Praça de restauração)
Comida a peso 
Rodizio


----------



## Guigo

O churrasquinho ou "espeto de carne" ou ainda "espetinho de carne" é conhecido, por aqui, pelo apropriado nome de _*chugatinho*_.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Estava pensando, outro dia mesmo, se a culinária brasileira (não apenas feijoada e churrasco) já chegou à Portugal -



Os pratos (receitas servidas) têm-se cruzado entre Portugal, África, India e o Brasil. Por vezes os nomes adaptam-se ou redigem-se mas a essência é a mesma.

Os ingredientes já circulam por aqui com fartura, sendo fácil arranjar mandioca, feijão preto, piripiri, pimenta, e por ai fora. Tenho uma mercearia Africana a 300 m de casa, um Russa/Ucraniana, um pouco mais longe todas as especiarias da India que quizer (incluindo umas 20 variedades de caril ... em geral só há uma amarela e não picante).

Em 10% das cozinhas dos restaurantes Portugueses há um(a) Brasileiro(a) e nos ultimos 5 anos o numero de restaurantes brasileiros muplicou muitas vezes.

A picanha e a maminha (Argentina ou Brasileira já tem direito a stand no hipermercado.


----------

